# Stay in State school or leave?



## Kilgore

I am thinking about going out of state next school year because I am bored out of my fucking mind.  I got a full ride scholarship plus expenses at a state university and I am living off campus, at home. I fucking hate it with fucking passion.  

Now, if I spend all four years here, I won't have any loans to pay back and will have gotten my bachelor's for free.  If I go out of state to another university, I will prolly be in debt up to my fucking eye balls once I am done.  I am also planning on getting my master's right after I get my bachelor's.  What do I do?


----------



## rm-rf

logic = stay in school


----------



## chity

Generally I would say stay in school as well - especially if you're getting it all for free. But if you don't like what you're studying and can't see a use for your degree (that you would want to pursue), then you need to change something. 

What are you studying? Is it your major that you hate, or just your school? You've posted a few times about not liking your situation, so you clearly need to do something about it. Transfer to another school, or change into another degree, or get a job if you'd prefer to have money. You can always go back to school later. But don't waste your time doing something you hate - you'll just end up regretting it. 

That said though - I would stick it out if I was you.


----------



## dm3

What school are you at now? If it is a total ttt and you are planning on going to grad school it might be tougher to get into a competetive program. If it is at least somewhat respectable or the grad programs you want to get into aren't particularly competetive, I'd stay where you are.


----------



## Kilgore

I am attending UMSL and I am studying biochemistry/biotech.  The college created a biotech department and apparently everyone that goes into biochem always majors in biotechnology. They also have grad school but I wanna get out of this state for my grad school.  I like what I am majoring it, I fucking love science. The problem is that I am pretty much cut off from the social situation and have turned into a complete loser, lol.


----------



## dbighead2

if you can't make friends in your own state.....what makes you think you'll make them in another state.

the problem isn't your college being boring.....the problem is you're boring.


get up off the couch and go meet people.....it's as simple as that. Don't you have a car? Don't you go to classes with people?

well get the fuck up and talk to them, don't sit there and wait for something to come to you......go find it yourself.

I guarentee you when you go out of state it's gonna suck donkey balls too. Only because you let it.


I've been to college parties at 1000 people schools, and I'm not even in fucking college!

Now get your lazy ass up and go meet people, or you're going to be bored + not have any money out of state.


----------



## Kilgore

Dude, how am I gonna meet people if I don't live on campus?  After class I go home, after class those kids go to their dorms and chill together, they all live together. There's a difference between being in an environment where you are always interacting with tons of people and where you just go to class and go home.  Fuck, even in High School I always had friends because we spent 7 hours a day in that place for a long ass time.


----------



## dbighead2

do you drive? or does someone come pick you up?


----------



## Kilgore

I drive


----------



## dm3

kilgore i can definately sympathize. i drive to my cc and drive back everyday and there is just like no community what so ever.


----------



## dbighead2

ok......do this


hey man, my names kilgore, what's up? 

wanna hang out sometime.....etc 


that's ALL there is to it bro. Even if you're a weird ass mother fucker.....there are always other weird ass mother fuckers in the school too. 


I thought i heard you preaching about capitalism a while back and how you wanted to make a lot of money? 

well friendship works the same way.....you only get what you put in. 

Now start talking to people.....as I said.....your life sucks because you make it suck. Quit being anti social and go out and talk to people.

Because I promise you.....if you go out of state the same shit'll happen. 

Got to the rec room and shoot some pool with the guys, or watch tv with them.....it's really not hard man. 

you odn't HAVE to go home after classes are over....you CHOOSE to go home. 


Sorry for busting your balls.....but I'll sum it up....you have to be more social man.....take the inititive. You'll make friends. I guarentee if you ask 10 people to hang out, atleast 5 of them will agree.


----------



## Kilgore

Yea, it sux balls.  All my friends told me that it would suck and now I can see why. They all told me to get out of STL or at least live on campus in a dorm.


----------



## dbighead2

stay where you are

make the most of it. As I said...make friends with someone living in the dorm, then you'll have a reason to be there


which in turn will make you more friends, and more friends, etc.


----------



## fizzygirl

You are able to participate in almost all of the on-campus activities as the people that live on campus are.  I would recommend that you check out what they have going on -- state schools tend to have a lot of free stuff to do, and join in on some of that.  You can also make friends through work or volunteer work.  I agree with some of the above that if you can't make friends where you're at, it's probably not so much the location as the approach you're taking.

Going out of state for grad school is much less expensive than going out of state for undergrad as they often waive out of state (and sometimes in-state too!) tuition for grad students.


----------



## junglejuice

It's also possible to live on-campus, In a dorm, around a ton of people.


And still feel very, very, lonely


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

^^

That is very very true.

Moving out of state won't solve your problems. You will have the same problems that you are having now, except you will be a long way away from home... which can suck if you are all alone.

Basically as I said before you need to look into the social scene at your college. There have got to be clubs and societies that have events all the time. At my uni here in Australia we have literally 100's of societies covering everything from hackysack to wymyn's rights. We have general little societies for the degree you are doing, for example we have a chem eng society, and we have weekly bbq's and the odd trivia night or pub crawl. There are always things to do. 

Maybe join in a social sporting team... try ultimate frisbee... it rocks!!

The only way you will change your social situation is by NOT going home directly after class, and by talking to people and socialising with them  There have got to be some people that you get along with in your biochem classes, chat to them, see what they do, go out and have some fun.

Living on campus is definitely not the be all and end all. It is definitely not the golden cure that you are looking for. Living off campus definitely has its good points, but you have to make the most of them 

Go out there, get social!!

CB


----------



## dbighead2

yep....be social man....join clubs. 

Most state schools, even my local school...has an insane amount of clubs for anything you can think of.


----------

